# Main > News >  I'm doing an Atlas - come join in!

## torstan

11 hours left and this Kickstarter just passed the threshold to produce an Atlas of the Shadowlands - and I'll be mapping it!

If you want to get a copy, jump in on today to get it at the Kickstarter rate:

The Shadowlands Campaign Setting Guidebook for Pathfinder by BlackStar Studios &mdash; Kickstarter

----------


## Jaxilon

Hey, that's cool torstan! Congrats again.

----------


## Korash

Backed it with only 25 minutes left!!! 

YEEEESH that was close. I forgot my password and spent the last hour trying to get it reset....but it is done.

----------

